# red neck party barge



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*114 MPH*






LMAO... screw those Nautique / MasterCraft / Centurion / Malibu or whatever ski boats... with this you can grill a steak as you pass them at +110mph

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: Why is the word "r_e_d_n_e_c_k" restricted? Its a badge of honor in most spots.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's the first time that I have ever seen a party barge up on plane. 

On the sunburned neck reference, I am sure that some Karen found it offensive somewhere and reported it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Red Necks were Union members back in the day working in the Cole Mines. They would wear a red scarf around there necks to identify themselves as a UNION MEMBER from the NON union workers. Peer pressure kind of thing.

I'm proud to say that I was once a "Red Neck"! United Steelworkers of America local 2701..


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just on a beer run when they ran out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Just on a beer run when they ran out.


Hah... there is a comment in there on youtube about "Hey, the beer store closes in 5 minutes", boat owner: "I got this..."

ps: Anyone follow the *Wavy Boats* channel on youtube? That channel is surprisingly interesting... 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LMAO... an even better "party barge". Man I love red-necks with welders, engines and spare time,






-DallanC


----------

